# Odessa Masonic Empty Chair Ceremony



## Blake Bowden (Feb 7, 2010)

Above, The Odessa Masonic Lodge No. 955 held an Empty Chair Ceremony honoring departed Masonic brothers at the Widows Nite event. Bob Chamblin looks on as Michael Covington, right, ties the white apron on the black draped chair and explains its use. John Lumpkin, left, helps tie the apron and explains the evergreen that is placed on the chair.

At right, District Deputy Grand Masters of District No. 82 are, from left to right, front row: G.C. Black, 2010; Bob Chamblin, 2009; Alan Walters, 2008; and Gene Justice, 2007. Back row: Frank Berkley, 1992; Gene Schneider, 1987; Chuck Forsyth, 2006; Neel Wright, 2002; and Weldon Watkins, 2003.

Source: http://www.oaoa.com/news/chair-42460-masonic-right.html


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Feb 8, 2010)

Are you the original poster in this new post?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 8, 2010)

I don't understand your question.


----------



## Andrew Makin (Feb 8, 2010)

good morning 
This is not a ceremony that I have heard of over here in England Do you know where I can find a copy of it
S & F

Andrew Makin


----------



## JTM (Feb 8, 2010)

same, i've not heard of it.  what is the empty chair ceremony?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 9, 2010)

http://www.brookingsyorkrite.org/Vacant Chair Ceremony.pdf


----------

